# Gaggia Classic - Melting Plastic Smell



## MJBH (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey all,

First post here! I've had a Gaggia Classic for around 3 years now, yesterday whilst the machine was warming up a strange smell and some smoke started coming out of the machine. After engaging the machine lots of steam came out (far more than usual!). I let the machine cool down and opened it up and it looks like one of the connectors to the boiler has melted! I've attached a photo of this, its the higher white connector which looks... different. Is this something I can fix or am I looking at writing it off and getting a new machine?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks like the brew boiler thermostat and it's terminals. Possibly a burnt out brew boiler stat.

If it is just a replacement brew stat may correct it. With the machine UNPLUGGED pull off the connections and unscrew the stat. (you may need a spanner to undo it BUT when you replace it only use finger pressure or you may snap the thread off)

Did you run it dry ? A clearer , brighter photo would give us more info.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MJBH said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First post here! I've had a Gaggia Classic for around 3 years now, yesterday whilst the machine was warming up a strange smell and some smoke started coming out of the machine. After engaging the machine lots of steam came out (far more than usual!). I let the machine cool down and opened it up and it looks like one of the connectors to the boiler has melted! I've attached a photo of this, its the higher white connector which looks... different. Is this something I can fix or am I looking at writing it off and getting a new machine?
> 
> ...


Welcome,

One of the beauties of the Classic is their ease to work on & ability to still source parts.

It looks from the photo like you brew thermostat may need replacing (a bit of thermal paste like used on pc's is handy). You can probably get away with reusing the scorched connector if you want but it's easy enough to crimp a new one on.

Alternatively, go the whole hog & fit a PID to upgrade the temp. stability of the machine in the process.


----------



## MJBH (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for the quick responses! Is this photo any more use? I attempted a dry run but after a few seconds there was that smell again.. I had the lid open this time and could see flames around the white connector!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks like a poor / bad connection, the terminal on the cable needs cutting off and replacing. If it has burnt the terminal on the brew stat that will need replacing as well, possibly replace it anyway would be a good idea.


----------



## MJBH (Apr 30, 2018)

I've found the brew stat part (https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F222752065641), thanks! Anyone have any links to where I can pick up the terminal for the cable?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MJBH said:


> I've found the brew stat part (https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F222752065641), thanks! Anyone have any links to where I can pick up the terminal for the cable?


Depending on p&p that may work out cheaper than the £4.32 the espresso shop is charging in the link I posted earlier.









As for where to get a new terminal, places like Maplin, Halfords, Amazon, ebay etc. will sell crimp on ones. The fully insulated ones are gonna be your best bet.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

The most important thing to repair is the wiring terminal. Contact resistance causes heat.


----------



## MJBH (Apr 30, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Depending on p&p that may work out cheaper than the £4.32 the espresso shop is charging in the link I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I didn't realise that was a link! All ordered up, will let you know how it goes!

Thanks again!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You can also try local motor factors for insulated terminals:good:


----------

